# "Aus dem Netz der Deutschen Telekom"?



## Demokrator2007 (2 November 2008)

Hi

Die Abmeldungen von Festnetzanschlüssen nehmen vermutlich genauso zu, wie die Anmeldungen von Servicenummern bei Firmen. Kaum noch jemand dessen Support oder Bestellung man per Festnetznummer anrufen kann, jedenfalls werden diese Nummern nicht mehr beworben. 
:wall:Nun explodieren bei Servicenummern allerdings die Kosten, insbes. dann wenn man nicht über das Netz der DTAG telefoniert, krass daran, selbst die Deutsche Post kann den Zugang zur DTAG nicht mehr garantieren und auch in Telefonzellen können andere Anbieter zu Werke gehen. 
So passiert es denn, das man eine  Handyrechnung reklamieren will und die Kosten für den Support betragen 0,69 ct/min OBWOHL mit 14ct/min (DTAG) geworben wird. In meinen Augen ist das Betrug und die Anbieter müssten die Servicenummerkosten transparent machen. Tun sie aber nicht, weder bei Talkline, noch Debitel oder O2 war man in der Lage mir vorab mitzuteilen was mich ein Serviceanruf kostet. In meinen Augen ne Sache für den Verbraucherschutz. Wer weiß mehr?

Ciao
Wolfgang


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2008)

*AW: "Aus dem Netz der Deutschen Telekom"?*

Frage nach beim Verbraucherschutz... Immerhin ist dier vzbv stets beim Gesetzgebungsverfahren ein gern gehörter "Sachverständiger" beim zuständigen "Auschuß" und hat dort eine Stimme, die angehört wird - ebenso wie die Stimme des FST und anderer Lobbyvereine (Bitkom, VATM). Was bei einem solchen Ausschuß rauskommt, ist aus Sicht der Verbraucher - Ausschuß.


Da muß man etwas weiter ausholen...


> Forderungen zur Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes im Zusammenhang mit der Großen TKG-Novelle


(5.12.2003)
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/tkg_novelle_forderungen_05_12_2003.pdf



> Zugleich bedarf es dringend einer vom vzbv seit längerem geforderten Erweiterung des Anwendungsbereichs des Gesetzes insoweit, als die Anwendung des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes sich auch auf andere Rufnummerngassen, in denen in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls Missbrauchsfälle verzeichnet wurden, erstrecken muss. Hierzu
> gehören u.a. die Auskunftsrufnummern (118xy), T-Vote-Nummer (0137x) und die Shared Cost-Dienste-Rufnummern (0180x). Denn die Erfahrungen in der Verbraucherberatung, beim Verbraucherservice der RegTP und beim  FST e.V. haben gezeigt, dass maßgebliche Missbräuche auch in anderen Nummerngasse vorkommen (so zum Beispiel bei den 0118xx oder den 0136/0137-Rufnummern). Auch besteht die latente Gefahr, das Diensteanbieter bei einer Sperre im Bereich der 0190er- oder 0900er- Nummern auf andere nicht gesetzlich erfasste Nummerngassen ausweichen werden.
> An dieser Stelle  sei auch darauf hingewiesen, dass eine eindeutige und verbindliche Legaldefinition des Begriffs „Mehrwertdiensterufnummern“ dringend erforderlich erscheint. Zu diesen Rufnummern zählen nach unserer Auffassung  alle Nummern, bei denen über den Aufbau einer Telekommunikationsverbindung hinaus ein Dienst besonderer Art angeboten wird. Insofern gehören hierzu u.a. auch Auskunftsrufnummern, T-Vote-Call- und vergleichbare Rufnummern. Infolge dessen bedarf auch die Legaldefinition des § 13a TKV zum Begriff der Mehrwertdiensterufnummer einer Klarstellung dahingehend, dass dieser nicht nur auf die Nummerngassen 0190er/ 0900er beschränkt  wird, sondern vielmehr alle
> Rufnummern umfasst, bei denen über die reguläre Telekommunikationsverbindung hinaus ein zusätzlicher Dienst angeboten wird. Eine solche Klarstellung ist schon deshalb dringend erforderlich, weil der Begriff „Mehrwertdienste“ in den geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften bisher ausschließlich im Zusammenhang mit 0190er/0900er-Rufnummern verwandt wird (vgl. § 43c TKG, bzw. 65 TKG-E) .



Diese Stellungnahme fand Eingang in die


> Materialien für die öffentliche Anhörung von Sachverständigen am 9. Februar 2004 in Berlin zum Entwurf eines Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) - BT-Drs 15/2316 15/2329, 15/2345 -
> Zusammenstellung der schriftlichen Stellungnahmen


Ausschussdrucksache 15(9)949
6. Februar 2004

Nun. Wie das TKG dann aussah und aussieht, ist bekannt...

Eine interessante Anfrage zu 01805 startete einst in diesem Forum unser Reducal

Auf der Seite eines eifrigen deutschen Mehrwertnummerndealers kann man lesen


> Auch für 01805 Nummern besteht eine rechtliche Hinweispflicht. Die sieht vor, daß bei jeder Anzeige oder der Bewerbung eines Dienstes mittels einer 01805 Nummer ein Hinweis dahingehend erfolgen muß, daß der Verbraucher den Preis für diese 01805 Nummer erkennen kann. *Eine Preisansage vor jedem Gespräch, wie bei einer 0900 Nummer, muss jedoch nicht erfolgen.* Es reicht der schriftliche Hinweis. Und dieser sollte wie folgt lauten: 01805 - xx xx xx (14 Cent/Min. dt. Festnetz, ggf. abw. Mobil)
> *Bite nicht vergessen, die Preisangabepflicht vorzunehmen, sonst kann Sie ein Konkurrent oder auch die Bundesnetzagentur abmahnen.*


(Typisch, dass der Preishinweis nicht etwa deshalb erfolgen soll, weil man damit transparent ist ggü. dem Endverbraucher, sondern weil man sonst eine Abmahnung riskiert)


den aktuellsten Diskussionsstand kannst Du hier lesen
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/13079.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2008)

*AW: "Aus dem Netz der Deutschen Telekom"?*

2005 wehrte sich die DTAG zum Beispiel mit dieser Argumentation gegen eine Preisangabe bei Diensten, bei denen die Kosten nicht genau bekannt sind (wie eben 01805)



> Die Erreichbarkeit von Mehrwertdiensten aus den ver-
> schiedenen Netzen im Festnetz (T-Com, Arcor, NetColo-
> gne, ...) und im Mobilfunk (T-Mobile, O2, ...) macht es
> dem Anbieter der Mehrwertdienste fast unmöglich, den
> ...



Lustig! Das ist exakt dieselbe Argumentation, die etwa 1997 von den Lobbyverbänden in den USA vorgebracht wurde gegen klare Preisangaben bei "Mehrwertdiensten über Auslandstelefonnummern". 



> Es ist daher *der Vorschlag  der gesamten TK-Branche*
> anstelle der Angabe der Von-Bis-Preisspanne den Preis
> aus dem Festnetz anzugeben (Branchenkompromiss zur
> Preistransparenz).



Das wurde dann auch so angenommen, wie man weiß.

Quelle:
Ausschussdrucksache 15(9)1900
9. Mai 2005

Wenn Du da mehr lesen willst:

Hier gibt es jede Menge
tkrecht.de - Deutsches und Europäisches Telekommunikations- und Medienrecht TKG-Novelle)

Da hast Du eine vollkommene Dokumentation, wie der Verbraucherschutz ständig gegen die Lobby anrennt...


----------

